# من هما جوج وماجوج والشرح السليم لمعنى الكلام في سفر الرؤيا



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام في الرب
أحب انوه أن هذا الموضوع لم أكتبه للجدال مع غير المسيحيين، بل هو يهدف للشرح الدقيق لبعض المقاطع من سفر الرؤيا بسبب كثرة الشروحات البعيدة كل البعد عن قصد السفر عموماً، وقصدي ان أضع موسوعة مُصغرة ومركزة للخدام وليس أكثر من ذلك، أما أي سؤال أو نقاش حول سفر الرؤيا وأي شيء في شبهات وردود فليوضع في مكانها المختص وليس هنا، مع العلم أنه يصعب جداً شرح الأسفار الرؤيوية لما فيها من غموض وعدم وضوح بعض المواقف والإعلانات التي تخص المستقبل لأنها كُتبت بالرمز وصعب شرح كل رمز يقصد ايه من خلاله على وجه التحديد وبكل دقة.... 
__________________________________

*من هما جوج وماجوج والشرح السليم لمعنى الكلام في سفر الرؤيا*
*أولاً: تمهيد وفكرة عامة عن الأدب الرؤيوي باختصار وإيجاز
*​ [ *ثم   متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه. ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين في   أربع زوايا الأرض جوج وماجوج ليجمعهم للحرب الذين عددهم مثل رمل البحر.   فصعدوا على عرض الأرض وأحاطوا بمعسكر القديسين وبالمدينة المحبوبة فنزلت   نار من عند الله من السماء وأكلتهم. وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة   النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهاراً وليلا إلى أبد   الآبدين* ] [ رؤيا 20 : 7 – 10 ]​قبل أن   نتحدث عن من هو جوج وماجوج اللذان فسرا بطريقة غريبة في سفر الرؤيا   للكثيرين والذين لا يعرفون الأدب الرؤيوي ولا القصد من بعض الألفاظ التي   بدت غامضة عند الكثيرين لذلك لا بد أن نكتب مقدمة سريعة موجزة عن الأدب الرؤيوي   ...*1 - الكتابات الرؤيوية التي يضمها الكتاب المقدس*، هي شكل من أشكال صيغة الكتابات العالية الأسلوب والتي تختص بطريقة خاصة   لإظهار الإعلان الإلهي، والنواحي المتعلقة بالأخرويات (أي الأمور   المستقبلية التي ستحدث في المستقبل يا أما القريب يا إما البعيد أو تُشير   لنهاية الأزمنة في بعض الحالات) وبالطبع تتعلق بالدرجة الأولى وبشكل متخصص   بشأن اقتراب ملكوت الله. والكتابات الرؤيوية تمتاز بأسلوب خاص يُميزها  عن  باقي الأسفار كلها، ونجد أنها تتسم بكثرة وكثافة الرموز وتحوير الألفاظ –  في  سفر الرؤيا – لمعنى يتناسب مع الإنسان اليهودي – بالنسبة للعهد القديم –   والإنسان المسيحي في العهد الجديد، ولا يفهم مفاتيح كلماتها غيره، مع وجود - بالطبع - معاني ورموز يصعب شرحها جداً وتفسير الموقف التي أتت فيه!!!​*2 – وعلى الرغم من أن الأدب الرؤيوي الذي يختص بالدرجة الأولى بالإعلان الإلهي نجده يرتبط بشكل وثيق مع النبوة*، إلا أن أسلوب الإعلان الإلهي في الأسفار الرؤيوية جاء مختلفاً عن   الأسفار النبوية والتي تختص بالإعلان الإلهي أيضاً. ففي حين أن النبوة   كانت تهتم أساساً باتصال يأتي من الله يختص بمضمون علاقته بشعبه الأخص وما   سيفعله من أجل خلاصهم وردهم إليه في الابن الوحيد، نجد أن الكتابات   الرؤيوية كانت توجه نحو المستقبل، وكانت تُعبَّر بالضرورة عن رسالتها بشكل   رمزي حيوي – لا حرفية فيه قط – عن طريق الأحلام والرؤى أو الرؤى فقط بدون   أحلام، كما هو الحال في سفر دانيال النبي وفي سفر الرؤيا ...​*3** – يُفهم عموماً من اسم هذه الأسفار* (الأسفار   الرؤيوية) أنها تدور حول الإعلان الإلهي، لذلك تتضمن هذه الكتابات كشف   أسرار سماوية تتعلق بالخطة الإلهية الخاصة بالتاريخ ودينونة الشرّ،   والطريقة التي يُمكن بها إعلان قرب ملكوت الله عند النهاية الأخروية من   ابتداء ملء الزمان وظهور المسيح الرب في الجسد في تاريخ الإنسانية أي   التجسد، إلى جانب دينونة العالم التي تقع في نهاية الزمان وقرب مجيء الرب   على السحاب حسب وعده بدون أي تحديد الوقت والزمان الذي سيأتي فيها ابن   الإنسان في المجيء النهائي والأخير كما يدَّعي البعض...​*4 – الأسفار الرؤيوية والتاريخ :*   توضح الأسفار الرؤيوية التاريخ كله أنه وُضع بشكل مُحدد وبكل تفاصيله   بمعرفة الله، فمجرى التاريخ برمته من الخليقة حتى نهاية الأزمنة يتحرك   بقوة نحو هدف محتوم وهو إقامة ملكوت الله، بالرغم من أن الإنسان بعمله   وشروره وأحيانا توبته يعمل في التاريخ ويقوده يا إما نحو الدنائة والانحطاط   وسفك الدماء وكل شر أحياناً، يا إما نحو الأفضل أحياناً قليلة جداً، ولكن الله   يعلن إرادته ويحول كل شيء ويُدخله في قوة عمله ليتجلى ملكوته في النهاية   ليقود الإنسان والبشرية نحو غاية محدده ووضعهما أمام اختيارين يا إما   الحياة يا إما الموت وكل واحد حسب إرادته يختار لكي في النهاية لا توجد حجة   لإنسان مهما كان...
وعموماً لا يوجد ما هو بوسع البشر من عمله يُمكنه أن يُغير خطة الله   وتدبيرة واستعلان ملكوته أو يتحاشاه أو يتجنبه، فالرؤية الصحيحة للكتابات الرؤيوية   تُظهر وتُعلن الإيمان بنعمة الله والثقة الشديدة في تدبيره وإعلان مشيئته   الصالحة، بهدف توبة الشعوب وتوبة شعبه على الأخص ليرجع كل واحد فيه بصفته   الشخصية عن تمرده على الوصية وعدم الحياة والشركة معه في سر التقوى  والمحبة  وبالتالي ينال رحمة وقوة غفران من الله الذي يستجيب للتوبة  الصادقة، وهذا  ما نراه في سفر الرؤيا حينما قال لملائكة الكنائس الذين هم  الأساقفة [  عندي عليك ] وذلك لكي يعرف من أين سقط ويتوب ويعود لعهد الحب  وهذا النداء  موجه لكل كنيسة على مر الزمان !!! لئلا في النهاية تقع  الدينونة على  الإنسان كما أنها ستقع حتماً على الشر عموماً في نهاية  الأزمنة كدينونة  نهائية مُعلنة !!!​+ ولنا   أن نعرف ونفهم ونستوعب جيداً جداً من خلال ما قلناه، أن الخروج عموماً  عن  التركيز في شرح هذه الأسفار الرؤيوية بالشرح الحرفي أو حسب الرأي  الشخصي  وظن كل شخص بعيداً عن ملكوت الله وإعلان قصده هو خروج عن معناها  الحقيقي  والغرض التي كُتبت من أجله، ولنا أن لا نعتد به أو نصدقه، بل  ممكن نأخذه  على أساس مجرد تأملات وأفكار من بعض الناس حسب إحساسهم الشخصي  فقط ولا علاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس حرفياً ولا الكنيسة عموماً ولا آبائها المعتبرين أعمدة التعليم فيها، ولا  ينبغي أن نُعلِّم بها إطلاقاً أو نضعها وكأنها حقائق وتعليم حسب إلهام الروح القدس  ومقاصد  الله، بل نعتبرها آراء شخصية حتى لو كانت لقديسين عِظام وصانعي معجزات وأصحاب رؤى وأحلام، لأن ليس هذا هو علامة أنهم مُعلمين نأخذ منهم التعليم...

*5 – الوحوش والحروب والحيوانات في الأسفار الرؤيوية:*   بالنسبة للكتابات الرؤيوية استخدمت بعضاً من الحيوانات لتُمثل الصراع ما   بين الخير والشر وإعلان الحرب المقدسة كنوع من أنواع التصوير، وبالطبع   استخدمت الحيوانات والوحوش لا بصورتها الحرفية بل بصورتها *المجازية *لتصوير   المواقف لتكون قريبة من ذهن الإنسان، *فيُخطئ *جداً كل من يتخدها بالمعنى الحرفي   للكلام وكأنها وحوش أسطورية ستظهر فعلاً في الأزمنة الأخيرة، ولكنها *  تعبيرات *لتوضح المعنى المقصود من الكلام وتقريبه من الذهن فقط لاغير، مع أن   كثيرين فسروا هذه الحيوانات والوحوش على حسب *رأيهم الشخصي* بدون الرجوع   لكاتبها ولا للسفر ولا لتاريخ كتابة السفر وما هي الثقافة الأدبية الرؤيوية   ليفهموا المعنى المقصود من الكلام، فخرجوا بتفسيرات غريبة للغاية ومُستنتجه ومنقسمة حسب   كل واحد، فقد صور البعض الوحش مثلاً في سفر الرؤيا حسب هواه الخاص،   وأيضاً صورة الوحش، وكثيرين ارتكزوا على التأمل فقط بدون الولوج للمعنى   المباشر المقصود، فكثيرين تأملوا على أساس أن الوحش هو بدعة تجسدت بشكل   وحش أو أنه نبي ما أو شخصية عامة او خاصة، وأيضاً آخرين اعتبروه الشيطان وهذا تأمل قريب من المعنى وممكن أن   يُعتد به، مع أن الوحش كان مقصود به (كقصد مباشر) الإمبراطور الروماني   الذي أمر بعبادته وصنع تمثالاً عظيماً ليعبده الكل في ذلك الوقت (وهذا الذي   جعل البعض يُنفى لجزيرة بطمس بسبب رفضهم عبادة الإمبراطور، مثل سينكا   الفيلسوف الروماني وأيضاً القديس يوحنا الحبيب)، وصورة الوحش المجلس   الإمبراطوري، وسمه الوحش هي العلامة الإمبراطورية، وقد اتخذها الرسول علامة   مجازية التي يتصف بها كل من يعبد غير الله الحي، لأن لغة كل واحد تظهره،   وسمه من يعبد غير الله تظهر على جبهته لا بالمعنى الحرفي، إذ يظهر أمام   الله من يعبد ولمن يسجد... 
عموماً لن نخوض في شرح سفر الرؤيا إنما أردت فقط أن   أظهر بعض النقاط الهامة في هذا السفر الذي صار غامضاً ومحل اختلاف كبير جداً في   التفسير بل وخرجت منه عقائد غريبة ومختلفة فيها خلل كبير، وربما يسأل سائل من أين أتيت بهذا التفسير وهل هو رأيك الشخصي ... الخ ... 
عموماً هذا التفسير والشرح سمعته بالتفصيل في دراسة عن سفر الرؤيا من دارسين للعهد الجديد بمراجع آبائية منهجها منهج مدرسة الإسكندرية وموجود هذا كله في موسوعات ضخمة للأسف مش متذكر مراجعها الآن، ولكن عموماً يوجد مدرستين لشرح سفر الرؤيا، مدرسة تعتمد على المعنى المباشر في أزمنة القرون الأولى وتعتمد على المعنى المباشر فقط، ومدرسة أخرى تعتمد على المستقبل مع الحفاظ على المعنى المباشر ومفهوم علم الثيمورا أي علم تحوير الألفاظ الذي استخدمه القديس يوحنا الرسول ...​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*من هما جوج وماجوج والشرح السليم لمعنى الكلام في سفر الرؤيا*
*ثانياً: معاني الأسماء والغرض من ذكرهما في سفر الرؤيا*​ 
 جُوج ومَاجُوج وبالعبرية גּוֹג– מגוֹג ، وباليونانية Γώγ – Μαγώγ

أول ذكر لاسم مَاجُوج Μαγώγ كان في [ تكوين 10: 2 = أخبار الأول 1: 5 ] : [ بنو يافث جومر وماجوج وماداي وياوان وتوبال وماشك وتيراس ] وكلمة جُوج גּוֹג تعني :   قهر – قمة – يتغلب على – يعلو – امتداد – غطاء – جميل – جبل – يُغطي ،  وقد  أُطلق هذا الاسم على ابن شمعيا بن يوئيل من سبط رأوبين (1أخبار 5: 4) ،   وأُطلق أيضاً على رئيس روش ماشك وتوبال (حزقيال38: 3) .​وكلمة مَاجُوج מגוֹג تعني : تغطية – على القمة – توسيع – علّو ، وقد عُرف هذا الاسم في العهد القديم كاسم أب لثلاثة أبناء حُكماء (1ملوك4: 31) ​
وقد ربط حزقيال النبي جوج أرض ماجوج بماشك وتوبال بنو يافث ، وبجومر وبيت   توجرمة والجزائر [ أنظر حزقيال 38: 2 وما بعده إلى الإصحاح 39: 6 ] ؛ وماشك   وتوبال معروفتان من النصوص الأشورية ونصوص لاحقة كممالك في وسط الأناضول   (ماشك وفريجية ) وهي تركيا الآن ، وقد اتُفق على أن جُومَرُ هي السومرييون  ،  وهي قبيلة اكتسحت جزءاً كبيراً من المنطقة في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد  ،  وبيت توجرمة احتمال كبير جداً تكون هي المذكورة في النقوش الأشورية ،  وهي  التي تقع في توبال ، وعندئذٍ يكون المقصود بكلمة الجزائر (الأرض  الساحلية)  هي الساحل الغربي وجزائر تركيا الآن . ومما لا شك فيه – حسب  علماء  الجغرافيا والتاريخ – أن جوج وماجوج المذكورين في حزقيال 38 – 39  هما جيجس  ملك ليديا ومملكته .

ومن السهل التعرف على جُوج بأنه الاسم المعروف في اليونانية Γώγ   باسم جيجس ، وقد تُرجم إلى جوجو في الآشورية ، وربما كُتب (جُوجو) في   الخطايا الليدية على جور حجري في منطقة مدافن كبيرة في ساردس عاصمة ليديا ،   وماجوج هي أرض جوج التي تُسمى ليديا .
ونتعرف على جُوج أي   جيجس من خلال التاريخ ، بأنه قد طلب المساعدة من أَشور بانيبال الأشوري ضد   السميربين سنة 665 ق.م تقريباً ، ولكنه تحالف فيما بعد مع مصر والتي كانت   من أعداء الآشوريين ، وقد قُتل في معركة سيميرية ثانية بعد ذلك بعشرين  سنة  تقريباً ، كما ذكر ذلك أشور بانيبال بنفسه وهو في حالة من الفرح  .


عموماً نجد أن   حزقيال النبي يُقدم جوج باعتباره قائد قوات عالمية سوف تُهاجم إسرائيل   المُتجددة حينما تكون في قمة ازدهارها وعهد سلامها . وفي سلسلة من العبارات   الموجزة يظهر النبي شخصية جُوج وهو مدفوع من الله ، وبمبادرة شخصية منه ،   نحو تدمير نفسه . ومفتاح فهم الأقوال النبوية نجده في حزقيال 38: 14 - 23  :  
[ لذلك تنبأ يا ابن   ادم و قل لجوج هكذا قال السيد الرب في ذلك اليوم عند سكنى شعبي إسرائيل   آمنين أفلا تعلم. وتأتي من موضعك من أقاصي الشمال أنت وشعوب كثيرون معك   كلهم راكبون خيلاً جماعة عظيمة وجيش كثير. وتصعد على شعبي إسرائيل كسحابة   تغشي الأرض في الأيام الأخيرة يكون وآتي بك على أرضي لكي تعرفني الأمم حين   أتقدس فيك أمام أعينهم يا جوج. هكذا قال السيد الرب هل أنت هو الذي تكلمت   عنه في الأيام القديمة عن يد عبيدي أنبياء إسرائيل الذين تنبأوا في تلك   الأيام سنيناً أن آتي بك عليهم. ويكون في ذلك اليوم يوم مجيء جوج على أرض   إسرائيل يقول السيد الرب أن غضبي يصعد في أنفي. وفي غيرتي في نار سخطي   تكلمت أنه في ذلك اليوم يكون رعش عظيم في أرض إسرائيل. فترعش أمامي سمك   البحر وطيور السماء ووحوش الحقل والدابات التي تدب على الأرض وكل الناس   الذين على وجه الأرض وتندك الجبال وتسقط المعاقل وتسقط كل الأسوار إلى   الأرض. واستدعي السيف عليه في كل جبالي يقول السيد الرب فيكون سيف كل واحد   على أخيه. وأُعاقبه بالوبا و بالدم وأمطر عليه وعلى جيشه وعلى الشعوب   الكثيرة الذين معه مطراً جارفاً وحجارة برد عظيمة و نارا و كبريتا. فأتعظم   وأتقدس وأُعرف في عيون أمم كثيرة فيعلمون إني أنا الرب ]  

عموماً لنا أن نُركز   هنا على القصد لنفهم موضوع جوج وماجوج في سفر الرؤيا ولماذا ذُكر ، فنرى   عموماً من هنا مع ربط الكلام بمواضع مختلفة منها إرميا 1: 13 – 16 ؛ 4: 5 –   9 [ ثم صارت كلمة الرب إليَّ ثانية قائلا ماذا أنت راء فقلت إني راء قدرا   منفوخة ووجهها من جهة الشمال. فقال الرب لي من الشمال ينفتح الشر على كل   سكان الأرض. لأني هانذا داع كل عشائر ممالك الشمال يقول الرب فيأتون  ويضعون  كل واحد كرسيه في مدخل أبواب أورشليم وعلى كل أسوارها حواليها وعلى  كل مدن  يهوذا.
وأُقيم دعواي على كل   شرهم لأنهم تركوني وبخروا لآلهة أخرى وسجدوا لأعمال أيديهم ؛ اخبروا في   يهوذا و سمعوا في أورشليم وقولوا اضربوا بالبوق في الأرض نادوا بصوت عال   وقولوا اجتمعوا فلندخل المدن الحصينة. ارفعوا الراية نحو صهيون احتموا لا   تقفوا لأني آتي بشر من الشمال وكسر عظيم. قد صعد الأسد من غابته و زحف مهلك   الأمم خرج من مكانه ليجعل أرضك خرابا تخرب مدنك فلا ساكن. من أجل ذلك   تنطقوا بمسوح الطموا وولولوا لأنه لم يرتد حمو غضب الرب عنا. ويكون في ذلك   اليوم يقول الرب أن قلب الملك يعدم وقلوب الرؤساء وتتحير الكهنة وتتعجب   الأنبياء. ] 

عموماً يتضح من ربط   نبوات العهد القديم ببعضها البعض فأن جوج لن يُهاجم إسرائيل ويصنع معهم   حرباً بكونه وكيلاً لله ليوقع بهم عقاباً مستحقاً مثل ما حدث بالنسبة   للملوك الذين استخدمهم الله في تأديب شعب إسرائيل بسبب بعدهم عنه كإله حي ،   مثلما استخدم سنحاريب أو نبوخذ نصر ، بل نجد أن هجوم جوج الضاري عموماً   وسينقلب عليه تماماً نتيجة تعظيمه لنفسه واستعراض قوته بغطرسة وبكل قسوة ،   وسوف يُصبح أعظم مثال لمن ندد بهم النبي عاموس لعدوانهم الذي اتسم بالقسوة   والذي كان ليس له ما يُبرره (عاموس1: 3 – 2: 3) . وشعوب أخرى كثيرة ستطمع   أن يكون لها غنائم حرب (عاموس38: 13) ، وانتصار جوج الظاهري سوف ينقلب  إلى  العكس تماماً ، ذلك لأن الله سيوجه طموحه الطبيعي إلى نهايته المنطقية  مثل  أي طموح منفلت ، إلى الإبادة التامة . فالله سيُحاكم هؤلاء المجرمين   ويدمرهم بالشكل الذي يراه مناسباً ، وتُبين هذه النبوات أنه بالرغم من   مُعاقبته لإسرائيل بقسوة بسبب خطيئتها ، إلا أنها تظل شعبه ، هذا الشعب   الذي سيستعيده ويُجدده ويُقيمه ثانية كدليل على قداسته (قداسة الله) أمام   العالم .ولكن السؤال المطروح أمامنا الآن هو : لماذا اُختير جُوج لتكون هذه الشخصية الأسخاتولوجية (الأخروية) البارزة في سفر الرؤيا  [ ثم   متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه. و يخرج ليضل الأمم الذين في   أربع زوايا الأرض جوج وماجوج ليجمعهم للحرب الذين عددهم مثل رمل البحر.   فصعدوا على عرض الأرض وأحاطوا بمعسكر القديسين و بالمدينة المحبوبة فنزلت   نار من عند الله من السماء وأكلتهم. وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة   النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا و ليلا إلى ابد   الآبدين ] [ رؤيا 20 : 7 – 10 ]​عموماً   كان جوج من أكثر الحكام المشهورين في الماضي والذي لم يكن معروفاً عند  شعب  إسرائيل وليس له أي اتصال بهم من الأساس ، ولكن عموماً نجد أن جوج شخص   متقلب ليس له أمان أو عهد ثقة ، أو يعرف للأمانة طريق ، لأنه لم يلتزم في   عهده مع الآشوريون الذين استعان بهم على أعدائه ، لأنه بعد ذلك – كما  رأينا  في قصته التي رويناها – انه أنقلب على الآشوريون وصنع معاهده مع  أعدائهم  بعد ذلك ، ومن هنا يتضح لماذا تم اختيار هذه الشخصية في سفر  الرؤيا  واتخاذها كمعنى رمزي ، لأن جوج وأرض ماجوج حقيقية في التاريخ وليست  نبوة عن  ظهور شخص اسمه جوج أو ماجوج كما تعرفنا على هذين الاسمين ومعناهم  ومن هما  بالضبط  ...

 وبالطبع يظهر بوضوح   شديد الغرض الحقيقي لهذه الأقوال النبوية والتي تصف ثورة الإنسان  النهائية  ودينونة الله الأخيرة على الشر الذي صنعه الإنسان وبخاصة ضد  القديسين  ومقاومة الحق بكل كبرياء مع إعطاء الأمان الزائف للقديسين  وإيهامهم بالسلام  وطعنهم في النهاية ومحاصرتهم بغرض التخلص النهائي منهم  لأنهم الضمير الحي  الذي يهز أركان العالم الفاسد والذي يعمل فيه رئيسه بكل  حيله ومكر وضلال  ليقضي على أي صوت لله ويرفع من قلب الإنسان كل أمل في  التوبة وكل رجاء حي  لكي يُعاند ويقاوم الله فلا يكون له خلاص ويموت أبدياً  !!!عموماً   يا أجمل إخوة أحباء لابد من أن نفهم سفر الرؤيا على ضوء الكتاب المقدس  بدون  تسرع أو استعجال في التأمل والفهم ، لأنه توجد فيه أسماء لم تُترك   لاستنتاجات الناس الشخصية وتخمين كل واحد ، وهي ليست شخصيات ستظهر في   التاريخ بهذه الأسماء كما يظن البعض ، وكما فسرها الكثيرين وأطلقوا شروحات   على موضوع جوج وماجوج ليس لها حصر أو اتفاق سوى النقل من بعضهم البعض دون   الرجوع لأصل الاسم وأين ظهر ولماذا هذا الاسم ولم يكن غيره ، فأرجو كل من   يقرأ سفر الرؤيا ويحاول أن يشرحه أو يقرأ تفسيرات أن يعود للأصول اللغوية   ومعاني الأسماء وما قاله الكتاب المقدس عنها لكي لا نخرج بتفسير بعيد كل   البعد عن الكتاب المقدس ؛ آسف للإطالة ، صلوا من أجلي ، النعمة معكم آمين 

______المراجع______
+ الكتاب المقدس عبري عربي 
+ الكتاب المقدس يوناني عربي
+ معجم أسماء الأعلام في الكتاب المقدس
+ القاوس الموسوعي للعهد القديم المجلد 7
+ القاموس الموسوعوي للعهد الجديد مجلد واحد
+الترجمة المسكونية لكتاب المقدس فرنسي 
+ بعض الترجمات المختلفة عربي وانجليزي وفرنسي 
+ قاموس الكتاب المقدس
+ قاموس لسان المتعملين عبري عربي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع فوق عن رااااائع اخى... و خصوصا إنه شغلنى ... و صليت و سئلت ربى و فتحت الكتاب المقدس... و وجدت نفسى اتنقل بنفس الطريقه التى تناولتها حضرتك..فقد وقفت فى صفر الروئيا و بعدها قلبت فى الكتاب و وجدت مكتوب جوج و ماجوج..لم اكن اتوقع ان ارى هذه الاسماء فى الكتاب  المقدس ابدا لا اعلم لماذا يمكن  لإنى دوما  اسمع هذه الاسماء من دين اخر و عمرى ما سمعنها من مسيحيين...لكن اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الغنى بالمعلومات القيمه..*
* الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك....*


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع فوق عن رااااائع اخى... و خصوصا إنه شغلنى ... و صليت و سئلت ربى و فتحت الكتاب المقدس... و وجدت نفسى اتنقل بنفس الطريقه التى تناولتها حضرتك..فقد وقفت فى صفر الروئيا و بعدها قلبت فى الكتاب و وجدت مكتوب جوج و ماجوج..لم اكن اتوقع ان ارى هذه الاسماء فى الكتاب  المقدس ابدا لا اعلم لماذا يمكن  لإنى دوما  اسمع هذه الاسماء من دين اخر و عمرى ما سمعنها من مسيحيين...لكن اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الغنى بالمعلومات القيمه..*
> * الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك....*



ويبارك حياتك يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح الرب الذي يعلمنا بالروح ويرشدنا الطريق وعينه علينا يرانا ونراه، لأنه حي يُعلن لنا مجده في قلوبنا بسر التقوى وملء المحبة، كوني على الدوام في ملء نعمته وشدة قوته، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض على الدوام آمين
​


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل الى اخوتى


----------



## MAJI (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الحساس والمهم جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2011)

MinaGayed قال:


> جميل الى اخوتى





MAJI قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الحساس والمهم جدا
> ربنا يباركك



المسيح إلهنا يبارك حياتكما ويغمركم بسلامه الحلو يا أجمل إخوة أحباء في كنيسة الله
كونوا معافين باسم الرب وفي روح الوداعة والتقوى آمين
​


----------



## اميل مارينا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع سلام يسوع المسيح معك.....


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اميل مارينا قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع سلام يسوع المسيح معك.....



وسلامه يكون معك يا محبوب الله الحلو
ولك مني تحية محبة حلوة في شخص ربنا يسوع آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مر عليا الموضوع دة 
بس مش باشرح الوافي المبسط
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب في شخص ربنا يسوع
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا استاذى على الشرح الوافى


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويشع فيك نصرته 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي
​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع أستاذي الغالي
يتميز بأسلوب علمي و منهجي
بمنتهي الحرفية ... سلمت يمينك أستاذنتا

تفهمت بالخلاصة أن " جوج " و " ماجوج "
ما هم إلا رموز لقوي الشر التي تحاول أن تتحد
ضد رب المجد ..... قدر ما هو إختبار لنُصرة رب المجد
الغالبة و الإنتصار علي جميع قوي الشر بالخير .

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال قدر
من بركة هذا العمل و جميع أعمالك الرائعة

دامت خدمتك و دام صليبك أستاذنا الحبيب
*


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

غمر الله قلوبنا بسلامه الفائق وفتح ذهننا لنفهم الكتب حسب قصده المبارك آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع استاذى 
وخصوصا ان فى ناس بقيت تفسر سفر الرؤيا على مزاجها 
بدون منهجيه او علم 
ربنا ينير اذهاننا لنرى ونبصر مقاصده الالهيه 
ربنا يباركك استاذى ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود كبير من حضرتك واسلوب سهل ممتنع
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارككم ويُعطي فهماً ووعياً لكل طالبي اسمه العظيم القدوس آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع في قمة الروعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي الحلوة في المسيح يسوع ربنا آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يناير 2014)

*جوج وماجوج**"*
*(دراسة سريعة من النصوص الكتابية)*​
​"الشر: وجهة نظر!"​Anne Rice, Interview with the Vampire​
*مقدمة*​يعتبر  جوج وماجوج احد اشهر الاسماء الكتابية على الاطلاق، بل اكثرها اثارة  للجدل. وبالقدر الذي يلف به الغموض هويتهما، هما ايضا يمثلان نقطة حرجة في  الاخرويات المسيحية فمعركة هرمجدون التي سيخوضها جوج وماجوج هى النقطة  الفاصلة قبل مجئ المسيا الختامي
ولسبب ما -ربما هو الدور الاخروي- عُرفت جوج وماجوج خارج المصادر الكتابية ووجدت تلك الاسماء طريقها الي داخل الاساطير الرومانسية[1]  للاسكندر الاكبر ربما منذ زمن الاسكندر ذاته وانتشر تاثيرها في اسيا حتى  وصلت للقران، وهكذا اصبح جوج وماجوج جزءا من حكايات الرحالة ودوائر  المثقفين لقرون في العالم القديم

 
هل يمكن ان نصل الي الحقيقة مع كل هذا؟
اعتقد  ان الحل ربما يكمن في تحليل النصوص الكتابية جنبا الى جنب مع الكتابات  الاسطورية والاشارات التلمودية ومحاولة فهم كل منهما في ضوء الاخر  فالاسطورة قد نبعت من قلب حقيقة ما والحقيقة قد تطورت الي اسطورة لذلك فقد  تحتوي الاسطورة على حقائق اكثر مما نتخيل حقائق ربما حتى لم تذكر في النصوص  الكتابية وربما لا نجد شيئا على الاطلاق​*  (تابع بالأسفل)*​


*النصوص الكتابية*:

 
اولى  الاشارات التى نجدها في نصوص الكتاب المقدس لاسماء جوج وماجوج هى نصوص  مقتضبة ومبهمة . على وجه الدقة لدنيا خمسة نصوص كتابية (يختلف الامر كما  سنرى بين النص المازوري والسبعيني) وفي معظم هذه النصوص لدينا نفس المشكلة:  هل النص يشير الي اماكن اشخاص ام شعوب؟

 
- *اول نص*: مرتبط بجوج وماجوج هو تك 2:10 حيث ياتي ذكر ماجوج منفردا كابن ليافث وشقيق لجومر وماداي (التى يمكن اعتبارها مادي) : 
" בְּנֵי יֶפֶת--גֹּמֶר וּמָגוֹג, וּמָדַי וְיָוָן וְתֻבָל; וּמֶשֶׁךְ, וְתִירָס"
" بنو يافث: جومر وماجوج وماداي وياوان وتوبال وماشك وتيراس"
 النص  هنا دون اية اشارات رؤيوية او رمزية ولا يعطينا تفاصيل اخرى هل هذه اسماء  لافراد ام شعوب، ربما التفسير الأكثر منطقية هو إعتبار هذه الأسماء اسماء  شعوب، فمن الناحية الانثروبولوجية كانت الامم تسمى على اسماء مؤسسيها  القدماء.
لكن اياً كان التفسير المقبول لهوية ماجوج في نص التكوين فهو لايؤثر على الطبيعة الرمزية المفترضة لاسم جوج وماجوج في سفر حزقيال.

 
- *النص الثاني:*  وهو تكرار للنص الأول ونجده في (1أخ 5:1): " بنو يافث: جومر وماجوج وماداي وياوان وتوبال وماشك وتيراس"

 
- *النصان الثالث والرابع:* في النسخة السبعينية يظهر إسم جوج منفرداً في نصين إضافيين لانجدهما في النص المازوري:
 الموضع الاول في عدد7:24 حيث يظهر اجوج بدل اجاج
النص الماسوري يقرأها هكذا: "אֲגַג"[2] = "أجاج"
النص السبعيني يقرأها هكذا: "Γωγ"[3] = "جوج"

 
 الموضع الثاني نجده في عاموس 1:7 حيث السبعينية نقرأ إسم جوج الملك بدلاً من تعبير "حصاد الملك":
النص الماسوري يقرأها هكذا: "גִּזֵּי הַמֶּלֶךְ"[4] = "حصاد (جزاز – بحسب الفانديك) الملك"
النص السبعيني يقرأها هكذا: "γωγ o βασιλευ"[5]= "جوج الملك"، وهو النص الذي يحاول العلماء الربط فيه بين جيجز _Gyges_ ملك ليديا.
*
*
*من هو جيجز ملك ليديا؟*
جيجز ملك ليديا –ليديا  تقع غرب اناطوليا في تركيا-  حكم في الفترة بين 680 و652 ق.م. وهو أول ملك لسلالة لـ _Mermnad _ [6]. لا  نعرف عنه الكثير غير الشذرات التي ذكرها عنه في بعض الكتابات التاريخية  القديمة، من المرجح أن "جيجز" ليس اسم الملك الفعلي لكنه مجرد لقب يعني  "الجد" وهو من الكلمة اللوفية (وهي لغة اناضولية شقية للحثية) :" _hûha_". سيتم تناول جيجز بشئ من التفصيل بعد قليل[7].

 
- *نصوص حزقيال*:  حتى الآن لم يظهر إسم جوج في النص المازوري، لكن ظهر في النص السبعيني،  بالنسبة لماجوج فالإسم لم يظهر إلا كإسم عابر مبهم دون أي تفاصيل عنه.
أول ذكر للإسمين معاً نجده في سفر حزقيال *(حز 2:38)*: "يا ابن آدم, اجعل وجهك على جوج أرض ماجوج رئيس روش ماشك وتوبال وتنبأ عليه"، 
لاحظ هنا إرتباط ماجوج بماشك وتوبال الذين ذكروا مع الإسم في نصي التكوين وأخبار الأيام كأبناء ليافث وأشقاء لماجوج.
*(حز 14:38-23)**:* " ذلك تنبأ يا ابن آدم وقل *لجوج*: هكذا قال السيد الرب: في ذلك اليوم عند سكنى شعبي إسرائيل آمنين, أفلا تعلم؟. وتأتي من *موضعك من أقاصي الشمال*  أنت وشعوب كثيرون معك, كلهم راكبون خيلا جماعة عظيمة وجيش كثير. وتصعد على  شعبي إسرائيل كسحابة تغشي الأرض. في الأيام الأخيرة يكون. وآتي بك على  أرضي لتعرفني الأمم, حين أتقدس فيك أمام أعينهم يا *جوج*.... ويكون في ذلك اليوم, يوم مجيء *جوج* على أرض إسرائيل يقول السيد الرب, أن غضبي يصعد في أنفي"
 النص هنا كالنص السابق يوحي لنا أن جوج هو ملك (شخص). 

 
*(حز 1:39-2):* " وأنت يا ابن آدم تنبأ على جوج وقل: هكذا قال السيد الرب: هئنذا عليك يا جوج رئيس روش ماشك وتوبال. وأردك وأقودك وأصعدك من أقاصي الشمال وآتي بك على جبال إسرائيل".

 
*تحليل*:
 نستقي عدة معلومات من النصوص السابقة: 
- جوج هو شخص وهو ملك (رئيس) لماجوج وروش وماشك وتوبال.
 - جوج سيأتي من أقاصي الشمال.

 
جزء من تحديد ماهية جوج وأرضه ماجوج هو تحديد الأماكن المحيطة والمذكورة في النص: روش، ماشك، وتوبال.


- *المناطق المحيطة المذكورة في النصوص السابقة:*
لتحديد  مواقع روش، توبال، جومر وباقي المملك الشمالية المذكورة في تك 10، وحز 38  و39، علينا أن ندرس كل الإحتمالات الممكنة للإسماء المشابهة والتي ذكرت في  المصادر القديمة سواء تلك المعاصرة لحزقيال أو التي قبله.
بالطبع المجال لا يتسع هنا لكي نخضع تلك الإحتمالات العديدة للفحص والتحليل، لكن يمكن الرجوع لدراسة وافية حول تلك النقطة في:​John Mark Ruthven & Ihab Griess, _The prophecy that is Shaping History: New Research on Ezekiel’s Vision of the End_, Xulon Press,  FL 2003​على  وجه العموم هناك إشارات كثيرة في النصوص المصرية والأوجاريتية واليونانية  والأشورية والبابلية إلي أماكن تحمل أسماء قريبة جداً من تلك الأسماء  المذكورة في النصوص الكتابية، تلك الإحتمالات المتعددة يمكن رؤيتها على تلك  الخريطة[8]:

​




​


*تحليل:*
يبدو  أن أكثر المناطق المرجحة هي تلك التي في آسيا الصغرى (المنطقة داخل  الدائرة على الخريطة)، أولاً لأنها أكثر منطقة تجمع بين إحتمالات لكل المدن  المذكورة، ثانياً إذا اخذنا في الإعتبار المقاربة بين جيجز ملك ليديا (أو  جوج _gug _ كما هو مذكور في الكتابات الأشورية) وبين جوج في الكتاب المقدس.
لكن  هناك أمور يجب أخذها في الإعتبار بخصوص جيجز، فقد عاش في القرن السابع قبل  الميلاد وكانت نهاية حكمة في حوالي عام 650 ق.م وخلفه إبنه أرديس _Ardys_ [9]،بينما حزقيال عاش في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد (كتب حزقيال سفره حوالي عام 571 ق.م- رج حز17:29) أي بعد جيجز بحوالي قرن أو نصف قرن.
لكن  أيضاً من المحتمل أن حزقيال كان يشير لـ"جوج" كرمز للقوة القادة من الشمال  لا كإسم حرفي لشخص ما، فقد كون جيجز قوة لا يستهان بها في وقته برغم أننا  لا نعرف عنه إلا القليل، لكنه عقد معاهدة تحالف مع مصر مع الفرعون بسمتيك  الأول[10] _Psammetichus I_ ، ثم تحالف بعد ذلك مع الأشوريين لمحاربة الجومريون _Cimmerians_ (Κιμμέριοι)[11] (ربما هم سكان جومر)[12]، في النهاية خسر جيجز الحرب بعد عدة إنتصارات عام 644ق.م. وقُتل لكن الجيش الأشوري نجح في دحض الكميريون.

 

 
*نصوص العهد الجديد:*
لا نجد في العهد الجديد غير نص واحد فقط: " ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين في أربع زوايا الأرض: جوج وماجوج τὸν Γὼγ καὶ Μαγώγ، ليجمعهم للحرب، الذين عددهم مثل رمل البحر" (رؤ 8:20)
النص يحمل بعد أخروي وهو متعلق أيضاً بالملك الألفي ونهاية الشيطان:
 "مبارك  ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى. هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم،  بل سيكونون كهنة لله والمسيح، وسيملكون معه ألف سنة. ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه، ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين في أربع زوايا الأرض: جوج وماجوج، ليجمعهم للحرب، الذين عددهم مثل رمل البحر. فصعدوا على عرض الأرض، وأحاطوا بمعسكر القديسين وبالمدينة المحبوبة، فنزلت نار من عند الله من السماء وأكلتهم.وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت، حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب. وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين." (رؤ 6:20-10)

 
النص هنا مع انه يشير إلي حزقيال 38و39 لكنه في الواقع ليساً نصاً متوازياً أو نص يقدم شرحاً لحزقيال[13]،  فبالنسبة ليوحنا فإن "جوج وماجوج" ماهو إلا طريقة مختلفة للتعبير والإشارة  إلي جيوش الشر، إذ أن ما في ذهنه الآن هو الهجمة الكبيرة والأخيرة للشرير[14]. من الواضح هنا أن يوحنا يتوقع بوضوح ان القارئ سيفهم هذه الإشارة عندما يدرك النبوة الرئيسية في حزقيال[15].

 

 
*تحليل وخاتمة:*
هل كان "جيجز" بهذه الدرجة من الشر لكي يستخدمه كل من سفري حزقيال والرؤيا كرمز للشر القادم؟
يُذكر جيجز في أربعة مصادر قديمة: جمهورية أفلاطون _Rep.II, 359d-360b_، المؤرخ اليوناني نيقولاوس الدمشقي (مولود 64ق.م.) _Nicolaus of Damascus FGrHist 90F47_، وبلوتارخ في المسائل اليونانية _Plutarch Mor. 302a_ [16]، وهيرودوت _Histories I_ [17].
تجمع معظم هذه الروايات ان "جيجز" صعد لسدة الحكم عن تاريخ إغتيال الملك الذي وثق فيه (بأن جعله يرى زوجته عارية) ثم تزوج زوجة الملك[18]، يروي أفلاطون الراوية بصورة مختلفة هي أن "جيجز" أرتكب الزنا مع زوجة الملك ثم إتفقا على قتل الملك وتولى "جيجز" العرش[19].
إحتل جيجز ميلتوس _Miletus_ (أحد مدن أيونيا) وسميرنا، ثم كولوفون _Colophon_. 
ثم شكل "جيجز" قوة أخرى بتحالفة مع الأشوريين ثم المصريين بعد أن كسر حلفه مع الأشوريين كما ذكرنا بالأعلى.
يصفة نيقولاوس الدمشقي أنه: "كان متمكنناً من فنون الحرب... وكان ماهراً تحديداً في إستخدام الأسلحة والخيول"[20]. إستمر في حكمه 38 عاماً بحسب هيرودت[21]، ويشير هيرودت أن "جيجز" كان قد أصبح طاغية[22].
هل  هذا يكفي؟ للأسف هذه هي المعلومات الوحيدة المتاحة لنا عن "جيجز" ملك  ليديا، ربما لا تبدو هذه الأمور كافية لإعتباره رمزاً للشر لكن أيضاً هناك  الكثير الذي نجهله عنه.

 
يفترض  البعض أن أقوال حز38-39 تعكس إنتصارات "جيجز" في الأناضوال لأنها تسميه  "رئيس ماشك وتوبال" (حز 2:38، 1:39)، وتعكس معهادته مع مصر حين سميت "كوش  وقفط" (حز5:38)، وذكر قتاله مع ابجومريين "وجومر وكل جيشه" (حز 6:38)، ثم  موته في ساحة القتال (حز 3:39-5)[23].

 
بالرغم،  هناك عدة أمور تشير أن الأسماء "جوج" و"ماجوج" في نصوص حزقيال والرؤيا لم  تكن ذات إشارة حرفية، بل هي رمز للشر الآتي، لاحظ أن شاهدي حزقيال والتكوين  يذكرا العديد من الأمم في ذات النص، جوج أيضاً لم يُذكر في نصوص أخرى  (بإستثناء نص الرؤيا) وقد ذكر دون تفاصيل مما يعني أنه ليس له أهمية في  ذاته كإسم علم لكنه مذكور كإشارة لشئ ما هو الشر وهو ما يتفق عليه نصي  حزقيال والرؤيا.

 
لكن ماذا عن نص تكوين 10؟ هل له علاقة بسياق "الشر"؟

 
أعيد صياغة تحليل "بنيامين شو" مع بعض الإختلاف والإضافات[24]،  في (تك 15:3) يُطرح المبدأ: نسل الحية في عداوة (حرب- صراع) مع نسل  المرأة. بداية هذا الصراع نراه في (تك 4) حيث قايين يقتل هابيل، ثم يحل شيث  محل هابيل، ويظهر لنا خطان منفصلان: نسل شيث ونسل قايين حتى وقت الطوفان،  لكن قبل الطوفان مباشرة تبدو هذه الخطوط مشوشة. لكن بعد الطوفان مباشرة  يظهر لنا مرة أخرى النسل المختار: سام (تك 25:9-27) في مقابل النسل الملعون  مرة أخرى: كنعان، في هذا الإطار نال يافث بركة لكنه لم ينال نفس بركة سام،  فقط سُمح له بالسكن في مساكن سام أي بصحبة بني إسرائيل، تفسر بركة يافث:  "ليفتح الله ليافث" (تك 27:9) على انها كثرة في العدد، في العبرية الكلمة  "ليفتح" هي " יפת"= _To Enlarge_، يوسّع، يكثر[25].  في الهاجاداه والشروحات اليهودية يُشار إلي هذه البركة ونسل يافث على أنه  الأمم التي توسعت جداً في المناطق المحيطة ببني إسرائيل ويصل بعضها أن قورش  من سلالته[26].
يبدو  من هذا التحليل وأيضاً من سلاسل النسب المذكورة في تك10 أن نسل "يافث"  سيكون نسلاً اممياً عظيماً جداً، لكنه ليس ضمن النسل الإلهي المختار  وبالتالي هو من ضمن نسل الحية: نسل الصراع مع أبناء الله.
الأمم  المذكورة في حز 38و39 هي من نسل حام ويافث (ق. مع تك 10) وجوج وماجوج هم  من نسل يافث. الأمر يزداد وضوحاً جوج وماجوج: هما رمز للشر الأممي، رمز  لنسل الحية الذي يحارب ضد أبناء الله. إنحدار "جوج" و"ماجوج" في نهاية  الزمان ليس أمراً حرفياً إذاً.

 
كانت  سلطة "جوج" في الشمال، لذا إستخدم كرمز للشر القادم، الشر هو رمز مهم  للسلطة والقوة وبالرغم من أنه يستخدم كرمز لسلطة الله وعرشه، إلا أنه أيضاً  يسُتخدم كرمز للشر والبرودة.

 
هناك  رؤية أخرى رمزية تربط بين سفر التكوين وجوج وماجوج، من المحتمل أن تكون  أرض جوج وماجوج في ذات المكان الذي كانت فيه جنة عدن: بدء الله الحياة في  ذات المكان الذي ستنتهي فيه[27].​
[1]  أي الأساطير الخيالية الحالمة التي تكتب عن الأبطال الخالدين​
[2] A Hebrew-English Bible according to the Masoretic Text and  the JPS 1917 Edition, Mechon Mamre 2005

[3] Interlinear Greek Septuagint, The Apostolic Bible Polyglot 2006

[4] A Hebrew-English Bible,

[5] Interlinear Greek Septuagint,

[6] Gyges: Encyclopædia Britannica, Ultimate Reference Suite, Chicago 2010

[7] Jona Lendering, Gyges of Lydia, Article at: http://www.livius.org/men-mh/mermnads/gyges.html

[8] John Mark Ruthven & Ihab Griess, The prophecy that is Shaping History: New Research on Ezekiel’s Vision of the End, Xulon   Press, FL 2003, p. 57

[9] M. Cogan & H. Tadmor, Gyges and Ashurbanipal: a study in literary transmission, Orientalia 46, 1977, page 68
Jona Lendering, Gyges of Lydia, Article at: http://www.livius.org/men-mh/mermnads/gyges.html

[10]  بسمتك الأول: حكم من سنة 664 ق.م.- 610 ق.م.: جورج بونزر وآخرون، معجم الحضارة المصرية القديمة، مكتبة الأسرة، القاهرة 1996​
[11] M. Cogan & H. Tadmor, Gyges and Ashurbanipal: a study in literary transmission, Orientalia 46, 1977, page 68
Jona Lendering, Gyges of Lydia, Article at: http://www.livius.org/men-mh/mermnads/gyges.html

[12] Encyclopedia Judaica, Second Edition, Volume 7,Thomson and Gale 2007, p. 748

[13] Benjamin Shaw, Gog of the Land of Magog: The Analogy of Scripture and the Interpretation of Ezekiel 38-39, Presented to ETS Southeast Regional, March 2000, p.3

[14]  ليون موريس، التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس: العهد الجديد: سفر الرؤيا، دار الثقافة 1996، ص.255​
[15] Benjamin Shaw, Gog of the Land of Magog, p.3

[16] Oswyn Murray & Alfonso Moreno, eds., A commentary on Herodotus: Books I-IV, Oxford University Press 2007, p. 84

[17] The History of Herodotus, Book I, trans. George Rawlinson, (http://classics.mit.edu/)

[18] The History of Herodotus, Book I
Emily  Katz Anhalt, Seeing is Believing: Four Women on Display in Herodotus’  Histories, New England Classical Journal 35.4,2008, p. 269-280

[19] Plato, Republic II 360b, trans. Henry Shapiro

[20] Nicolaus of Damascus 49.44, trans.: Henry Shapiro

[21] The History of Herodotus, Book I,14

[22] The History of Herodotus, Book I

[23]  بولس الفغالي، المحيط الجامع في الكتاب المقدس والشرق الأدني، المكتبة البولسية، لبنان، 2003، ص428​
[24] Benjamin Shaw, Gog of the Land of Magog, p.4-5

[25] Strong’s Hebrew Dictionary,
Aramaic English Standard Version of the Peshitta

[26] Encyclopedia Judaica, Second Edition, Volume 11,Thomson and Gale 2007, p. 86​
Mina Fouad


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2014)

شكراً يا جميل على الإضافة، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2014)

النعمة تكون معك ونورت الموضوع بحضورك الحلو فيه
​


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2014)

*حلو خالص*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
​


----------

